# Garter Carriage



## mollypolly

Can any one tell me if you can use fairisle and tuck stitch patterns from the stitch world pattern book with my garter carriage. I am new to the garter carriage and do not want to mess it up. Thanks. Also does anyone Know of a marker pen that i can use on my mylar sheets for the brother 950i. Thanks. :roll:


----------



## KateWood

mollypolly said:


> Can any one tell me if you can use fairisle and tuck stitch patterns from the stitch world pattern book with my garter carriage. I am new to the garter carriage and do not want to mess it up. Thanks. Also does anyone Know of a marker pen that i can use on my mylar sheets for the brother 950i. Thanks. :roll:


I do not have a Gcarriage, yet, but do have several brother knitting books with many patterns that use the Gcarriage. They are all solid color or may have stripes on the rows where the Gcarriage knitted. 
I found an article in an old issue of a brohter mag., bmf #6, with a special article on the KG-88 which reads; it is not designed as a substitute for the kr ribber as it will only knit one color in a row so cannot product multi-colored fairisle, tuck or knit lace. Its purpose is to produce patterns in various plain and purl stitch patterns. 
Any garments I've seen in all these magazines that had fairisle or other sts used within the same garment as the Gcarriage were knit in seperate sections of rows between the sections of rows knit by the Gcarriage. 
Hope this answers your question, you have an great accessory and is capable of knitting beautiful fabrics


----------



## KateWood

I just received an old issue of a knitting mag from S/O 2000 and in it is an ad that reads; You can now have your G-carriage converted to a 2 color G-carriage Produces fair isle type patterns without floats. Finished piece is reversible. There's no name on the item but the converter was priced at 325.00 back then. If you want to do a google search for a g-carriage converter and see if you can find one, they did make one. Let us know if you ever find one.
Did you get your pattern cards with your carriage? Which model is it? 

Kate


----------



## mollypolly

i have KG95 and i am using it on a brother 950i electronic.


----------



## KateWood

mollypolly said:


> i have KG95 and i am using it on a brother 950i electronic.


You have just about the best of the brothers  You should sell them, how much do you want)) :lol:
I don't know if you would be better off with a pencil 2B which was suggested under the topic knitleader vs pattern software of a fine point non permanent marker for your machine. I think the 2B pencil. Anyone know for sure???


----------



## mskathie2

You can use any of the patterns in your book. The results will be different than the results shown in your book. Just look at the back of the book. The machine will knit and purl the white and black dots. 
I have done manual adjustments to make cables, etc. Experiment with the patterns. It will not hurt the machine.


----------



## brenda m

on the older model garter carriage I have you couldn't do fairisle or tuck; the patterns were merely for knitting and purling in the same row


----------



## suzanh

I have a G-carriage in fact I have two, I make socks on my machine, I really don't use the G carriage for anything except ribbing. The needles are very spendy- do you have an outlet to purchase them. Suzan


----------



## susieknitter

I have a book by Diane Bennett and she states- "It is worth experimenting with punchcards/designs for fairisle, tuck stitch, slip stitch and weaving.
Designs such as flowers, leaves, butterflies etc can also be knitted, although they can only be used as single motifs by electronic owners"
A book worth having.
Sue.


----------



## whpgriffon

I have a KG95 G-Carriage that I run on a Brother KH970 electronic. You can use any fairisle pattern with the G-carriage. Your finished knitting is a combination of knit and purl stitches that are of your fairisle and your regular knitted stitches. One side of your item has the pattern in knit stitches and when you turn it over it's just the opposite. I have never tried to use tuck stitch patterns. Not sure if it would work. Tuck stitches on the knitting machine lays the yarn over a needle several times and then according to the pattern knits them off. I think that might cause a jam with the G-Carriage because it goes along according to the pattern only doing knit and purl stitches, example: Knit, knit, knit, purl, purl, knit, knit, etc. Also, you can knit ribbing with the G-Carriage. How cool is this.-- Set up G-Carriage to do rib and then go start your dinner. If you don't get back to it before it's finished, that's OK. It shuts itself off when the ribbing is done. Set your machine for your pattern and start it. Now go tend to your dinner.--You can now cook and knit at the same time! Post whatever questions you might have and I will try to help you. Just for info I also have a Brother KH270 electronic bulky machine.


----------



## mollypolly

Thanks to everyone for your help i will try some of the fairisle patterns :thumbup:


----------



## brenda m

Years ago those in our group who had g carriages named theirs; so one grandchild (not mine) went to school and for "show and tell" said that grandma had "George" in the attic and that grandpa didn't care!


----------



## mollypolly

That is so funny children could get you into terrible trouble. They are so innocent in what they say.


----------



## Gilly

Yes you can use any pattern,the blanks knit and the holes pearl,that's all there is to it. Some patterns look better than others.Have a look at the examples in the pattern collections and compare the punchcards to see what makes a balanced fabric.


----------



## norshiral

Hi All, I have just been given a Brother KH-890 machine with a KG 89 G-Carriage. I haven't a clue what to do with it! I have manuals but must be having a really bad time as I cannot understand what I have read and I'm not usually this thick honest  I have a Toyota KS 901 already. Is the KH 890 the same? And does anyone know of any videos on YouTube or anywhere that I can get a visual on what to do with the G-Carriage? Thanks for helping. Shirley


----------



## ScotKnits

mollypolly said:


> Can any one tell me if you can use fairisle and tuck stitch patterns from the stitch world pattern book with my garter carriage. I am new to the garter carriage and do not want to mess it up. Thanks. Also does anyone Know of a marker pen that i can use on my mylar sheets for the brother 950i. Thanks. :roll:


Dragonfly Designs Knitwear.com has a book dedicated to garter stitch designs for both punch card & electronic machines. I believe it's Magazine #3 called "Pattern Book for Automatic Knitting Carriage". They have a large selection of other Brother magazines & they are all free to download to your computer. The patterns would need to be programmed into your knitting machine manually. I love my garter carriage and I hope you have fun with yours........Liz


----------



## susieknitter

Google "using a garter carriage"


----------



## Beth Standing

yes norshiral it is, just use it in the same way exactly. and you can use many of the toyota punchcards on it to


----------



## Beth Standing

but sorry know nothing about Garter Carriage.


----------



## ksojerio

mollypolly said:


> Can any one tell me if you can use fairisle and tuck stitch patterns from the stitch world pattern book with my garter carriage. I am new to the garter carriage and do not want to mess it up. Thanks. Also does anyone Know of a marker pen that i can use on my mylar sheets for the brother 950i. Thanks. :roll:


Any marker that says "washable" should work. Test first on a corner of the mylar.


----------



## norshiral

Beth Standing said:


> yes norshiral it is, just use it in the same way exactly. and you can use many of the toyota punchcards on it to


Thanks. I have finally got the g carriage working! At least till hubby said he couldn't hear the telly  lol
Now I can make things while I'm not in!!! 
All I need now are some ideas, anyone got any? x


----------



## Daeanarah

I don't have the manual. I however, have not had a chance to use it yet, and when I do i want to use variegated yarn. 

Therefore, from the advice others gave you, how did the results turn out?


Rhyanna
A curious mind is a dangerous thing to waste.


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi I just checked the website, I don't see any books that are free to download. 

Rhyanna


----------



## rreyesg

HI I AM LOOKING TO BUY A G-CARRIAGE THAT WILL WORK WITH A
ELECTRONIC KNITTING MACHINE KH-950i,
IF THERE IS ANYONE OUT THERE THAT KNOWS WERE I CAN GET ONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW.
BEST REGARDS


----------



## Daeanarah

just before the 3rd highlighted (yellow)line, daisy knits lists a K88 Garter Carriage for $235
http://www.daisyknits.com/machinesforsale.htm

down near the bottom this person wants $375, takes paypal. [Brother KG-93 Garter Carriage will work on all Electronics from the 930 and up. The Garter Carriage comes with 3 needles, edge pins, double latch tool, the brush inside is new. I tried it out and it did not drop a stitch. (JK)]
http://www.customknitsmfg.net/brotherknittingmachines.html

this website says it has the KG 93 for $250.
http://knittingmachine3.com/250-00-brother-garter-carriage-kg-93-for-brother-knitting-machine-tested-and-working/

then there is ebay and other websites. Just google garter carriage.

Good luck I have the 93, but haven't used it yet. I need the manual which I don't have and have not found.

Rhyanna


----------



## candyrock

Can a 2-color garter carriage be used with only one color


----------



## jaysclark

ksojerio said:


> Any marker that says "washable" should work. Test first on a corner of the mylar.


I think she means the Mylar pattern sheets not the knileader grid. Washable pens are no use for the pattern sheets, you need a Matt permanent ink


----------



## Peppie

You can buy the marker pencil for your mylar sheets from BSK just look either on their web site or on Ebay.

Using fairisle or tuck pattern on your garter carriage produces a textured pattern. Experiment.

Brother did produce a garter carriage that would do two colours right at the end of the knitting machine run but I have never seen one or seen one for sale.


----------



## MKEtc.com

Daeanarah said:


> Hi I just checked the website, I don't see any books that are free to download.
> 
> Rhyanna


I believe this is the book she was refering to - The files for DAK are also there
http://machineknittingetc.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=date&dir=desc&q=Automatic+Knitting+Carriage


----------



## Pink paperclip

Try u tub


----------



## Randallcattle1

Oh, I like that Idea, I have a g95 and love it, just started using it this weekend, I've had it for awhile but I guess I was a little nervous to use it, I've made two baby blankets so far and can't wait to explore more. I'm excited to try other patterns.


----------



## Azzara

Daeanarah said:


> .............*edit*.................
> Good luck I have the 93, but haven't used it yet. I need the manual which I don't have and have not found.
> Rhyanna


User Manual for 93 Garter carriage - free download
http://app.box.com/s/ur30nodoja47fxaogkuedkywgvu8m6ts


----------



## Randallcattle1

You will love once you start using it. My husband was really surprised by it.


----------



## suedenie

Yes you can, I have used both. 
My friends just bought a second hand garter carriage KG 95 for £20, not working. She said for that price it will do for spares. When she got home her husband released the needle, put it back, and it worked perfect, she's right jammy is our Jean.


----------



## Randallcattle1

That is awesome what a buy


----------



## Rita in Raleigh

The two color garter carriage was NOT made by Brother. It was an addition created by a separate agency. We were told that installing this would void our warrenty with Brother.



Peppie said:



> You can buy the marker pencil for your mylar sheets from BSK just look either on their web site or on Ebay.
> 
> Using fairisle or tuck pattern on your garter carriage produces a textured pattern. Experiment.
> 
> Brother did produce a garter carriage that would do two colours right at the end of the knitting machine run but I have never seen one or seen one for sale.


----------



## randiejg

Yes, the two-color garter carriages were an after-market modification. Gerda Stitt was doing them for awhile, and Northtipton. After a few years, the parts to do this were no longer available, and to my knowledge, it's been at least 15 years (maybe more), since these were being done. In fact, I had just bought my 970, and the KG-95, then decided I wanted a two-color model, so bought a second (used) KG-95, and by the time I got to it, they were no longer doing the conversions. Oh, well. I have a backup, and sometimes use it on my 890 punchcard machine.

If you use fairisle and other designs not specifically made for the G-carriage, you can come up with some lovely textured designs that are especially nice for Gansey-type sweaters. I've made a whole lot of these.


----------



## dianag1968

Could you share your sock pattern please. Would love to try socks thanks


----------



## randiejg

You can use the cards with the garter carriage, but they will knit only as knit and purl stitches. You can get some interesting texture and designs with them though. I do it all the time.

For marking mylar sheets, I use a Prismacolor black pencil. It works perfectly, and erases easily.


----------



## keetza

For mylar sheets for any electronic machine, I have found the Shwan-Stabilo pencil was the best. It is found in art supply stores, it erases cleanly and completely darkens the spot so the electronic eye never misses.


----------

